# Sophie Labelle Verville / Guillaume Labelle / Assigned Male / Candycore Comics / Pastel Sexy Times / WafflesArt



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

*4/2/2016: Transsexual  Transtrender activist and public figure Sophie Labelle encourages followers to send death threats to neckbeards on Reddit.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/psx_20160402_123257-jpg.81134/






_Assigned Male_​


Pictured: Old Banner for the Comic's Tumblr Page​
_Assigned Male_ has been a topic of discussion on these forums since April of last year. As a result of botched moderation, the old thread no longer exists, being completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. It would be nearly impossible to condense all of the information and material from the previous thread into one post, but for the sake of creating an informative OP and for the sake of newcomers, I will include as much relevant information as I can think of.

*Assigned Male*

_Assigned Male_ is a web-comic about a prepubescent Canadian boy named Stephen who pretends to be a girl and calls himself "Stephie. He spends most of the comic promoting his lifestyle and worldview to others through rants laden with Tumblrisms and other vocabulary words which are rarely heard outside of the lecture halls of a gender studies class, complaining about all the oppression he supposedly faces that is entirely unseen in the comic itself, and talking about his "girl's penis":
https://archive.md/bg99f/a02da49d0c22f1e7f6202f3b65879edf6cf6b539

Aside from "Stephie," another important character is Sandro (also known as "Sandr@," "Ciel," and—by fans—"Sandrat"), a mixed-race boy who, due to his cross-dressing tendencies and inability to act in accordance with every boyish stereotype there is, was convinced by Stephen that he is "gender-fluid." Since then, he has acted as the deuteragonist of the comic, existing mostly to agree with Stephen.
https://archive.md/kDlMo/048488ce447a2e083daca6da0534892912bb1038

The comic has been criticized for its poor writing, disturbing focus on children's genitalia, unlikable characters, and bad art. Of particular note is the lack of actual adversity faced by Stephen, despite his constant insistence that he is being oppressed. Every character who disagrees with Stephen's worldview will be portrayed as a moron and, more often than not, become converted to his side in the course of a few comics. The notable exceptions have become fan-favorites, such as "Aiden," a female-to-male transsexual who is portrayed negatively for acknowledging that her transsexuality is a medical condition, and Sandro's grandfather, who caused Sandro's mother to commit suicide because he called Sandro a faggot once.

Criticism of _Assigned Male_:
https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Assigned_Male
http://badwebcomicswiki.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Assigned_Male
http://therightstuff.biz/2014/12/04/assigned-male-what-fresh-hell-is-this/
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...es_why_i_think_the_webcomic_assigned_male_is/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/2080400/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/assigned-male









[Will update to add section on Labelle at some point before I die.]



Spoiler: Old OP



Due to some freak moderation accident, the old thread has been completely absorbed into the second Wizardchan thread. Being that restoring the old pages is probably not on the top of @Null's to-do list (if it's even there on there at all), we will need a new place to discuss the _Assigned Male_ and its creator, Sophie Labelle for the time being.

Please remember to always use archival tools when posting either _Assigned Male_ comics or posts and comments from Facebook to this thread, as history has shown that both types of content, as well as Kiwi Farms posts themselves, are fully capable of disappearing. http://archive.md/ is a good, quick, and easy choice.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 1, 2016)

I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I would absolutely wear that gray creeper hat
> So how long are we estimating it'll take for Frank to go the route of Ciel?


Seeing as the next comic is supposed to be the last in this story arc, I'm going to say as long as it takes for Labelle to post it. Either that or Frank will just disappear like Hamza.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

Null did a stupid.

As for Frank, I'll think he'll stick around as Stephie's fuckbag until Sophie scares off the guy she fancies.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god...what a bitch.
Good to know that even after a month of not looking at the thread, Stephie hasn't developed as a character even slightly.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread. As far as I know, some of them were lost in the process of moving servers, so if you have edits missing, it'd be cool if you could reupload those. (I only couldn't see older ones due to Kiwi Farms current difficulties with processing images.)

Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER 



archival'd


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

That newest comic and that "reaction" comic she did may be the most condescending and dickish thing I've seen from Sophie yet.


----------



## Hat (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> We should probably compose a list of all the comics and the accompanying edits in the OP, especially since it'd be a shame to lose those in the abyss of the former Wizardchan thread.


The _Assigned Male_ posts begin on page 73. Trudging through several hundred pages in search of lost edits will be a boring and unpleasant task, but it's certainly better than letting them all be forgotten.

If anyone _does_ go looking for old edits in the merged thread, _*please include the page number on which you found it when you re-post it to this thread*_. This will make it easier for other people to pick up the search from where you left off.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll probably start working on archiving all of the edits, and possible some interesting tidbits of drama on the weekend when I have some time to spare to it.


Spoiler: Live links to all of my edits



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/xdddddddddd-funny-trans-comic-meme-jpg.38340/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dobson-jpg.48543/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-dong-meme-xddd-jpg.44661/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/s...lling-shitty-feminist-organisation-jpg.44853/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-male-exposed-jpg.46166/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/no-fat-chicks-png.53496/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sophie-hates-fags-jpg.53499/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-gorilla-warfare-png.53635/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/r...n-until-today-first-time-discussed-jpg.60953/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-weed-jpg.61321/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-autism-jpg.61456/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-linkara-jpg.61458/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assigned-triggered-xd-jpg.70949/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/assgined-mom-jpg.70953/


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Feb 1, 2016)

Hat said:


> *Most Recent Numbered Assigned Male Comic:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Considering how Stephie seems lacks basic human decency by being such an awful little shit she is in no postilion to lecture anyone about lacking it.

That and way to make Stephie look like even more than a total cunt Sophie. Surely saying its none of your business is a much better response to the surgery  question then her typical guilt tripping bullshit.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 1, 2016)

You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar; I thought Sophie would've learned this by now.


----------



## Null (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Sophie better when she was a good Christian girl.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 1, 2016)

Metal Sink said:


> Also, looks like Sophie didn't put out for Monday's update, instead we received a lazily-made comic full of butthurt, I'm guess that Billie probably had its creative processes drained due to STRESS and CRASHED INTO SLUMBER
> View attachment 71089
> archival'd


The martyr complex on display.


----------



## Grog (Feb 1, 2016)

He sounds pretty butthurt. Probably from taking all those dicks in his ass since he is a man and therefore does not have a vagina.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 1, 2016)

"I don't want your empathy and trust, I want asspats dammit! Asspats!"


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm glad there's a new thread. Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

I see not much has changed, though. Stephie's as big a bitch as she ever was.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.



Oh God, they're gonna get it on.

DON'T DO IT SOPHIE YOU NONCE!


----------



## Wabbu (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


>


By the dialog, this movie seems pretty funny, in a "so bad it's good way".


----------



## Observatory (Feb 1, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Whelp, Frank's been fully corrupted. And he's the one apologizing after Stephie was such a shit. Because of course.


And after he hits puberty, he suddenly notices he is not into dick.  Or assholes. (Like Stephie, mind you.)


----------

